

Linkedin faces heat from social dining websites - syed123
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/tech/careers/job-trends/LinkedIn-facing-heat-from-social-dining-websites/articleshow/19690700.cms

======
cmutty
When did lunch become dinner? Is this some kind of reference to the time
difference?

